# I smell from nervous sweating



## lilblu (Mar 22, 2011)

Apparently when I get really nervous, I get hot and sweat. And even if I just showered and applied anti-perspirant, I still end up smelling within an hour or two. I smell worse from anxiety than I do from physical activity. I've tried different soaps and anti-perspirants. Heck, I've tried both men and women's anti-perspirants hoping it would have something to do with the pH. I've tried eating healthy and eating unhealthy and that doesn't make a difference either. This odor makes me very self-concious. I think it's coming from my armpit area, but I can't be certain. What I do know is that men's heavily scented anti-perspirants work the best. Anything that has a baby powder scent makes me smell awful.

Does anyone else have this problem? I'd like to find a solution.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have the same problem.
I go for the 24 hr one and it does help. Maybe Gold Bond on top of it would work, too. :stu

Paxil makes me sweat, too.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if I have this problem or not, but I found that the best thing for me was this line that Old spice makes. It's an antiperspirant and deodorant. It's in an off white container, part of their "Fresh Collection". I find that a deodorant still leaves me sweating a lot and I gets smelly anyways, and just the antiperspirant would mean that once it started wearing off near the end of the day I'd get smelly quick. Best of both worlds, lasts all day from what I can see.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Try sodium bicarbonate as a deodorant. Dab it on your underarms after a shower. People usually laugh at me when I tell them that - but it works wonders! Since using it I've never had BO, and it saves a lot of money. Works on feet too


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Fear-sweat smells much worse than regular sweat; I never found a way to completely mask it. Baking soda works to an extent. I pretty much just bring a spare shirt when I know it's going to be a scary day.


----------



## jasonciao (Apr 13, 2013)

*I kind of have this problem too*

Im my case, I think (unless my brain is screwing with me) it's coming from my feet although my wife doesn't seem to think so. It's worse when I'm in a stressful situation.

Have you looked at the possibility of it being caused by diet? This may help you
http://healthmeup.com/photogallery-healthy-living/7-foods-that-cause-body-odour/6665

It didn't seem to work much for me (still looking for solution everywhere). Although eating kiwi fruit or juice seems to have eased up the odor a bit.

If the odor is indeed coming from your feet (combination of sweaty feet and your everyday stinky shoes which contain lots of bacteria), you might want to look into reducing sweat production from your feet. There are several products out there but I've had mixed success as well (e.g. those with alum and zinc).

This is a good place to start, but I think it's not enough with extreme cases of sweating (hyperhidrosis)
http://www.ehow.com/how_5126699_reduce-foot-sweat.html#page=0
http://www.stinkyfeetinfo.com/


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Arrid Extra Dry clear gel works exceptionally well to mask odor. The only one I've found that works 100%. Every other deodorant would leave me smelling musky after sweating.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nervous sweating used to be a huge problem for me. I feel for you, it's humiliating. I had to wear black shirts all the time ( I already wear black a lot out of preference, so not a big deal ). The sweating just suddenly stopped out of nowhere for some reason though. I hope it doesn't come back.


----------



## TrueColor (Apr 21, 2013)

I have the same problem... Anxiety sweat is horrible. I bring a change of shirt / top.. otherwise felt sticky and uncomfortable all day.. Recently I've heard of some kind of pads you can put in your armpits. sounds kinda strange, who knows might work? I'd like to try the sodium bicarbonate..


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

march_hare said:


> Try sodium bicarbonate as a deodorant. Dab it on your underarms after a shower. People usually laugh at me when I tell them that - but it works wonders! Since using it I've never had BO, and it saves a lot of money. Works on feet too


Where do I look for this in a grocery store? I hate asking employees for help finding something


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

always starting over said:


> Where do I look for this in a grocery store? I hate asking employees for help finding something


Look in the home baking area... it's commonly labelled as 'baking soda'. If you see baking _powder _, that is something a bit different, it contains sodium bicarb, but along with some other ingredients like wheat starch.

If you can't find it in home baking, check cleaning products. I think in the US Arm & Hammer sometimes market it as a household cleaning/deodorising product. 
If you still don't have any luck, look in your local pharmacy/chemist/drug store. It will be sold alongside products that treat digestion problems like antacids.


----------



## 6 Speed (May 2, 2013)

I get real sweaty palms when Im in social situations and its embarrasing if I have to shake someones hand. I also get a little underarm sweat. I havent really found a cure for this.


----------

